# old lathe problem



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello

I am new to turning wood but so far I enjoy it! 
I bought an old lathe and I want to try and turn pens and smaller items.
The lathe itself has a 3/4" shaft (male side) that is spun by the motor.
The center pin or plate (for bowls) is attached by a set screw (female side).

From what I see to turn pens it works best by attaching a chuck similar to a drill.
Where would I find a chuck like that?
Is this a common problem for newbies?

I will attach a photo to the bowl plate as my description may be a bit crude.

Thanks
-Matt


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't know what lathe you have, but the first thing I did when I wanted to start making pens years ago was order this free DVD from Penn State Industries. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html?prodpage=1DV It showed me the type of set up I would need to get started. There is also a lot of info you You Tube that will help.

You need a pen mandril for the headstock. The drill chuck if for drilling the blanks. It goes into the tailstock. You can also drill the pen blanks on a drill press. There a lot of things to learn, more than could all be explained here. And what you use will depend on what will work on the lathe you have. It is worth it to get a book, or video, or BEST, if you have a friend that is a pen turner, get with him/her.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really need to know if your headstock spindle has a Morse taper or simple ¾" x TPI threads. Most ¾" spindles normally have a MT1 Morse taper. Threaded spindles (no Morse taper) either ¾" x 16TPI or ¾" x 10 TPI.

You will need a mandrel and other pen turning accessories to turn pens.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-mandrels.html

Hard to provide you a list of accessories not knowing what lathe & specs you are working with.


----------



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

I show have mentioned by old I meant zero markings or stamps.
The easiest way to picture my set up is look at the base of 3/4 drill bit.
That's it. Just 3/4" of solid steel steel (no taper or anything similar).

The stuff at pennstate seems to all be a male end that fits into the female end.
I need the exact opposite.

Where would I find a mandrel to work with that?
I would prefer to keep it under 50-60 bucks.

Here is another photo of the entire lathe.


----------



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

here are a couple more photos


----------



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You'll probably have a devil of a time tracking down anything besides spur centers to fit that.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a lathe with Morse taper MT2 and often turn pens between centers using a dead center mounted in the headstock and 60 degree live center in the tailstock. Also have three different pen mandrels.

Looking at your lathe not sure what that thing with point and spurs all about and cannot tell what you have in the tail stock. If could replace that spur drive which mounts on headstock with a dead center and put a dead center in the tailstock might be able to turn pens. Single barrel pen kits no problem, depending upon kit bushing could turn two barrel pen one at a time.


----------



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151201630566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I found this on fleabay.
I think if I took this to a machine shop to have a couple holes for set screws drilled and tapped I could get to a familiar headstock of 8tpi. then I think I can buy a universal mandrel from pennstate or a similar company.

any comments or ideas??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You are on the right track but you want an adapter for a smooth spindle (no threads). What size is the spindle coming out of your headstock, 5/8"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-8-to-1-Headstock-Spindle-Adapter-New-/331200915662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1d1ce8ce

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PSI-Woodworking-L5818-Headstock-Spindle-Adapter-Shopsmith-5-8-Inch-to-1-Inch-/380898229687?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58af4dbdb7


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can spend a lot of time and money trying to get that old lathe ready to turn pens and end up disappointed. I would use it for simple spindle projects and look into look for something like this where can buy standard pen turning accessories.

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

If you would look through this book on lathe nomenclature, components, and accessories might help you understand what we are talking about.

http://wood.woodtools.nov.ru/books/lathe_book/lathe_book.pdf


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

tikirawker-Wildwood Bill is right … trying to find parts and retrofit that lathe is likely to be a frustrating and unrewarding experience. The Ernie Conover book that he provided a link to is a bit outdated (written 13+ years ago), but is still an excellent resource for a beginning turner trying to learn the lay of the land.


----------



## tikirawker (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome advice thanks.

I may need to hawk craigslist again for a mini lathe…


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

this looks like my first lathe, i think it might have come from sears, before the craftsman name. if i remember correctly, mine says Dunlap or Dunlop on it, but it is in the attic and i do not remember. the tailstock is a dead center shaft, with a point in the middle that needs grease against the wood, and the headstock has a solid shaft that needs setscrew drive spur, and the headstock has a three sheave pulley for adjusting the speed. keep it for a wall hanging. I got my first mini lathe for $100 at a home center, the same one that penn state and harbor freight sell. It works fine for pens and small turnings, and cheaper than retrofitting the old one. I just purchased a powermatic 90 lathe, and am looking to find the proper size sheave for the motor, [1725 rpm], and the proper motor to headstock drive belt if anyone has this info. thanks, jon


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Get a quality lathe and keep the old one for funsies. Are you aware that you will have more in accessories than the lathe itself? Go to www.woodturner.org for tons of info on turning. You can also look for a local chapter of AAW. The chapters are well worth the effort to learn about turning.


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

You can certainly turn pens, spindles and other similar items between centers using that lathe and a drill press for drilling, as well as small faceplate work-assuming you have or can find/make a tool rest. Invest in tools you'll be able to use with your next lathe. Upgrade when your skills outgrow this one (and by then you'll have a better idea of what to look for). I suggest you look into the wealth of information and assistance available at the International Association of Pen-turners site, http://www.penturners.org.

Ken


----------

